# Update on the International Directory of Mycorrhizologists (IDM)



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 28, 2005)

This is a great service. Thanks, Bob.
Roger Koide
At 02:52 PM 3/27/2005, you wrote:
>Hi,
>
>Update on the International Directory of Mycorrhizologists (IDM):
>http://mycorrhiza.ag.utk.edu/searchMycorr.asp
>
>The IDM currently contains
> 2203 entries
> 1209 entries added or updated since 2000
> 206 entries added or updated since ICOM 4 (summer of 2003).
>
>I'll be glad to revise your entry, if your e-address or other info has
>changed.
>
>Thanks,
>
>Bob AugÃ©
>-----------------------------------------------
>Department of Plant Sciences
>2431 Joe Johnson Drive
>University of Tennessee
>Knoxville, TN 37996-4561 USA
>http://plantsciences.utk.edu/auge.htm
>
>-----------------------------------------------


----------

